# PAXIL CLUB - SOUNDOFF!!



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Z, Evie, Angel, Kristin, and the rest of you guys! How ya doin?I'm still on the 25 mg of CR and I keep feeling better. I noticed a new benefit the other day. All my old hangups like drinking after someone else, using a public restroom ,etc. have just about disappeared. Wow, did I have issues I never even realized!!Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I am on Paxil 25 CR and I am amazed at this stuff. Could not be happier.







The only thing I do not like is the decreased in libido. Who has experienced this? But I guess I can live with that for now.Other than that I am living my life again. Boyfriend is asking me to slow down because I want to do so many things he cannot keep up.







We should make a list about the things we can do now that were no-nos before.I hope you're all doing well.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Forgot to add: I am virtually headache free (that is awesome, I was starting to get migranes) and my periods are pain free as well. I said it: couldn't be happier.


----------



## Integrity (Jun 19, 2000)

Ok I just started Paxil on Sunday, and have a story to tell! I would also appreciate if you can tell me of your experiences with Paxil.Thursday afternoon I started having anxiety attacks, after some nutty family stuff started going on which I'd rather not get into. Suffice it to say, I got far more upset than I had logical reason to, and could not for the life of me calm down. I was having anxiety attack after anxiety attack, including ones that started while I was asleep and woke me up so I was sleep deprived too! When I tried to eat I felt like I was gagging and what little I managed to get down my IBS was just going nuts so I was having D constantly. Sunday afternoon I was so weak and shaky from not being able to eat and all the anxiety attacks my boyfriend took me to the emergency room. Within half an hour of arriving at the emergency room, they had me hooked up to some IVs to re-hydrate me. They also gave me two bags of Gravol to settle my stomach, but when I broke out in a rash they decided I was having a reaction to the Gravol and gave me a shot of Benedryl to counteract the allergic reaction.After they gave me the Benedryl, my body felt heavy and numb, it was an effort to even move my eyes from the ceiling tiles to my boyfriend's face, and I was having difficulty breathing. It was pretty scary, my boyfriend was pretty frightened as well and called his parents, who came to the hospital right away. It took a couple of hours, but eventually I was alright enough to go home, so my boyfriend helped me get dressed, took me home, and put me to bed (he's so good to me!). Before we left the hospital, the doctor gave me a prescription for Paxil (10 mg a day) so that this hopefully won't happen again.My boyfriend is on Prozac and prefers that, he has depression but not IBS so I'm curious, how has Paxil affected your IBS? My periods are quite bad too, Zayaka how has Paxil improved yours? Has anyone had any bad reactions to Paxil?


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I would love to try this stuff but don't want to gain weight, so for this reason i try to handle everything. How many people here have gained weight with paxil, how long did it take to gain and how much did you gain?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I have gained weight, but because I was first on zyprexa for one month before the Paxil I do not know which one of the two caused me to gain. Exactly twenty pounds. I would lie if I said I do not care, but I rather be with the 20 pounds more and a good stomach than go back. I am still on zyprexa and going off it slowly. Zyprexa made me eat like crazy and Paxil cuts my appetite, but I have heard it slows your metabolism; if that is true then no matter how little I eat I won't lose weight. I am not going to the gym so it has been my fault as well. The important thing is that I am happy.About my periods: they have never been terrible but I always took Advil to control the pain. My last three ones I have not taken anything and my PMS was not as bad. My headaches were starting to become a problem, but now I have notice a difference. Could be coincidence... who knows?How it affects my IBS? I do not feel the roaring in my insides anymore.







That sick feeling of sensing every part of my guts going crazy is no longer with me. And most importantly the urgency issues are way better. I am learning to re educate myself and do new things without fear; that takes time but I feel confident.Integrity, I have ended in the ER many times due to anxiety, only in the form of IBS: diarrhea, vomits, headache, weakness and dehydration. All during stressful periods like starting a new job or family stuff. You are not alone.


----------



## Integrity (Jun 19, 2000)

Thanks Zayaka, I appreciate the response!I've been really exhausted the last couple of days, the info about Paxil from the pharmacist says that it can cause drowsiness, but I'm still recovering from the not-eating on the weekend so I'm not sure what's really to blame.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Hey, is the Paxil CR any different than the original version? I'm hoping and praying not, but eventually I might have to come off Effexor (NOOOO!) because my blood pressure tends to go up a bit too much, then stabilizes, then increases again. So, I have to keep alternatives in mind.What a cruel world it will be if I can't take my Effexor. <sigh>


----------



## Integrity (Jun 19, 2000)

Tummy Troubles, I haven't looked into it but when I was on Paxil's website (Paxil.com) I noticed a thingie on the side bar that says Paxil CR (Controlled Release). So I think it's one of those time release tablet things. The website should be able to explain it.


----------



## miasheart (Jan 9, 2003)

I know everyone reacts differently to the various antidepressants, but paxil and zoloft nearly did me in. I got severely nauseous and lost my appetite on paxil then was switched to zoloft with same thing. They also made my anxiety much worse and I literally paced the floor like a caged tiger. I lost 10 lbs. which I could not afford to lose and I still after 6 months can not put the weight back on. I wish I had never started either one. I now have Xanax for the nights I cannot sleep, but only use 1/2 tablet if I need to. I certainly don't want to get addicted. That is my experience so far.Christine


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi everyone,I've been on paxil for about 6 weeks. My panic attacks have improved but I'm still having them. Headaches have not improved, but stomach has improved some. Still not sleeping great. Feel tired and listless all day. Depression has evened out somewhat, rather than wishing I were dead I now don't care one way or the other, so I guess thats am improvement. I talked with the doctor about this, he said the full benifits take about 3 months to kick in, so I'm sticking with it at least that long, hoping I get the improvements others have.I'm having memory problems - thought processes are screwed up, difficulty forming sentences, can't remember how to spell simple words.....only minutes ago I decided to have a cup of Earl grey decafe tea, I proceeded to take bowls out of the cupboard and fill them with boiling water, I had filled the 3rd one before I realized what I was doing, felt like an idiot.I have also lost interest in sex, but I had a complete hyst in Aug and think perhaps low hormone levels and depression may be factors.I have noticed that some of my other phobias small things like lint on the dishes, seems to be gone, so it is helping I guess, maybe just not fast enough for my liking.Lori


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi Antonio...I don't take Paxil... can I be an honorary member?(taking Lexapro)


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

I wanted to ask if there was any particular time of day I should take it, would mornings or evenings be best? I have tried both and can't seem to win, if I take it in the morning I feel worn out all day, if I take it at night I don't sleep well. I am open to any suggestions.Lori


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

LoriAnn,I take Effexor, but I have the same problem as you. I thought I was the only one! My brain has turned into mush. I don't remember things as well, I find myself having difficulty expressing what I want to say, and just some general oddball things that I didn't have before I started it.I wonder if it lasts even once you're done with the drug? I hope not...I'm only 27 and at 30 I'll have to go to a home for dementia if this keeps up!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I had bad memory episodes during the first weeks, but that is gone.


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Hehe. What do you say guys, can Essence be a member? My vote is yes!Membership benefits include:NothingWelcome aboard


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanx.... there are enuf perks with this group that benefits don't matter....







I am doing better on the Lexapro than I was on the Celexa. Because of some realtime trauma, I am still having some difficulty getting out of a depressive pit. But in general, sleeping better, IBS is better, anxiety is intermittent.How are things with you, Antonio?Evie


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm doing well. My mood has improved alot and my illness doesn't seem to be bothering me much anymore. The biggest effect I've seen is I'm able to see that while taking care of others is important, I also need to take care of myself. Something I always lacked before. I'll always put others in front of myself, but now I'm reevaluating my own life and what I need. I'm glad things are well with you, and I hope they continue to improve.


----------



## bustaphur (May 24, 2001)

I was pretty spacey when I started Paxil (I think I'm the old-timer here, having been on it for over a year). I can remember finding myself at home one day and not having a clue as to how I got there (though my car was out front). I found that taking it at night helped the spacey feelings considerably.I did gain some weight since being on Paxil, but have started walking everyday with co-workers to combat the weight gain. My IBS definitely improved after being on Paxil a while, so try to stick it out as long as you can...


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

thanks for the info bustaphur, its good to know there is the potential for it to get better.Lori


----------



## KatieB (Feb 10, 2003)

Can I join??? OOOh, can I?







I have actually NOT been able to gain weight on Paxil. (I am 5'3" 95lbs) But it is a beautiful. I am actually*gasp*planning a vacation for spring break... just one night, but it's in a big city, where if I hvae to use the restroom on the T I am in trouble. Oh well. I hvae found that things that made me quite emotional before have almost no effect on me. I'll know I'm supposed to be upset, but I can't feel it. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE that side effect. I was quite the basketcase before.Now my D is gone. I love it. A month of feeling pretty good. Woohooo. Happiness . . .


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't use the bathroom on the T. Just don't! I found myself in that situation and I still feel like hosing down with lysol! LOLAnd, BTW, welcome to the club!


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

I just found this post. I guess the world does go on without me. My boyfriend was right.Im doing really good. Im feeling a little overwelmed with things and I would like to up my dosage. I keep trying but everytime I do, some of my ibs symptoms come back. But overall Im great. Whenever I get really bad I just try to remember what I was like pre Paxil. No going out to eat, No movies, No being in public. I'll have my real estate liscence soon and my biggest fear was to sit at an open house all day. I was so scared I would get sick. Im not even worried about that anymore. Its nice to have my life back.O and about the libido....Thank god my man loves me.


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

yoyo,i don't think there is any evidence that paxil slows down metabolism. my doctor told me the mood lift might lead to more eating. i've actually found the opposite though. i am a bit more tired than i used to be, although in less pain


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

jo-jo!! whoops.. i wrote yo-yo, the post was at the top of the page, and i forgot on my way down. my apologies.


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Whoops! Guess I missed this thread! It's not been long enough for me to tell yet.... AND my endometriosis is acting up and since I have D with that... I can't tell if the D is because of anxiety or not.I'm still on just 10 mgs of Paxil (regular, not CR). If a couple of weeks go by and I don't start feeling better, I'm going to ask my doctor about upping my dosage.(I took Paxil for about 3 months before on 20 mgs and it worked wonders, but I slept all day.)


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

BTW- what dosage is everyone taking?


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

I only take 12.5 cr. I tried to go up a couple of times but it always made me c-.


----------



## KatieB (Feb 10, 2003)

20 mg's, and i sleep all day too


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

20 mg - regular. going into week 3. was tired in the beginning, not really anymore. i am suprised that people seem to have been weaned on/off this drug. my doctor never presented the option! straight to 20mg.. no wonder i was so tired!could anybody here tell me, how long it takes for the IBS symptoms to improve on paxil? pain reduction? i am type Cthanks!


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

I just stepped up to 15 mgs yesterday. I was on 10 mgs for like 3 weeks and nothing... after one day of 15 mgs, I feel Maaaaaahvelous!!!


----------



## vincemel (Apr 14, 2001)

I had been on Librax trying to find something to help my IBS, and the Dr. told me to stop it because I was so constipated, but he didn't tell me to taper off of it, and wow! Panic! Then he wanted me to take paxil, and wow!! I threw up for 6 hours straight, and had severe diarrhea. I thought I might have to go to hospital. I called the Dr. and they said keep taking it!! HaHa I don't think so!! I couldn't even take a small dose of Celexa, which they said was a very mild version. I'm glad some have had good results, but not all do. So now, when they try to get me to try something new, and I get my nerve up to try it, I try only a 1/10 of a pill, then increase if I can tolerate it. I have had bad reactions to reglan too. So you can understand why I am a little nervous trying new meds!! Hope you are one of the ones it helps!! Blessings to you!


----------

